# Honda Accord Clutch



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

The clutch on my Honda Accord 2.2 cdti is nearing the end of its life after 120,000 miles, so I thought I'd better find out how much a new one would cost. Read a lot of horror stories on the interweb but not wanting to rely on rumours I gave Honda a call to get it from the horses mouth.

For the parts and labour the clutch is Â£585, OK it's expensive but not too bad.

Now the bad news. If the flywheel needs replacing (it's a double mass flywheel which requires unique tools) it's a Â£840.16 part, bringing the total bill with extra labour to an eye watering Â£1,425.16 :shocking:

The really bad news is they usually advise that the flywheel is replaced at the same time as the clutch as a precaution. The clutch is in a really inaccessible place so the front subframe and steering rack have to be removed so I guess it makes sense whilst you're at it.

Needless to say I'm going to be eeking out as many extra miles as is humanly possible and saving in the meantime. Bloody cars, always eating into my paltry watch funds :angry:

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

i have used this site before with great success

http://www.partsgateway.co.uk/


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh dear Gary that,s bad news, :thumbsdown: I,ll keep my eye open in the sales forum just in case, you never know you might need to raise some funds. :thumbsup:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

dual mass flywheels (or DMF's) are a real pita!

designed to take up vibrations on gear changes esp in high torque diesels they are renowned for their high failure rate.

A number of manufactures are now abandoning them and using the ecu to dampen the throttle on upchanges to give the same result.


----------



## serinfo (Sep 14, 2010)

You would only have to replace a dual mass flywheel if one the surface area is worn or cracked and secondly if there is too much movement between the surface area and the rear flywheel side, they use them as a "shock absorber" to stop judder and get a smooth take up from the clutch

Secondly you can get conversions back to a standard flywheel / clutch I have fitted them to several VAG's Audi Seat VW etc and also most of the diesel Fords, it is a cheaper option

But being a Honda it is unlikely that the big H does such a kit but check with local motor factors that stock Blueprint clutches as these are JDM oem parts on a lot of Jap cars

Phone around don't always take what a dealer says as gospel!!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

serinfo said:


> Phone around don't always take what a dealer says as gospel!!


 replace "always" with "ever"


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

I don't mean to be rude, but why are you taking a 120,000-mile car to a main stealer anyway? There are some good independents out there who'll charge you half of what Honda are asking!


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

My colleague took his car to a main dealer/stealer to check out a rattle. They diagnosed a faulty camchain tensioner and quoted to replace camshafts, camchain,tensioner and numerous other minor parts (Â£1500 approx!). The car is driven sensibly, has been regularly serviced and has only covered 80k. His son in law stripped the problem area, fitted a new tensioner and chain and the car is now fine and rattle free for less than Â£150 including labour.

My daughter's Honda Civic needed a new cambelt - Honda Â£480 - local garage (using genuine parts) Â£180.

No contest!

Mike


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

You don't know anything about Garage Pain until you've had an Alpha - this week has been horrific  - enough said


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

sparky the cat said:


> You don't know anything about Garage Pain until you've had an Alpha - this week has been horrific  - enough said


I thought that was half the fun/experience in owning an Alfa?!


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

tall_tim said:


> sparky the cat said:
> 
> 
> > You don't know anything about Garage Pain until you've had an Alpha - this week has been horrific  - enough said
> ...


Its the 710'car - she has the Fun, I have The Experience of writting the cheques


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

sparky the cat said:


> tall_tim said:
> 
> 
> > sparky the cat said:
> ...


 :rofl:


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

tall_tim said:


> sparky the cat said:
> 
> 
> > You don't know anything about Garage Pain until you've had an Alpha - this week has been horrific  - enough said
> ...


Thanks for not mentioning my spelling of ALFA (not Alpha) - the watch collecting thing has gone to my brain :death:


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

sparky the cat said:


> tall_tim said:
> 
> 
> > sparky the cat said:
> ...


It was spotted - but I thought the forum had its own spell check!!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Wow, nearly Â£1500 for a new clutch (+sundries), I hope you can get the price down Gary. My Mondeo estate needed a new clutch recently (156k) and it came to Â£365, parts and labour.

I don't do diesels, I might, if forced, have a BIG diesel, but turbo-diesel, which most diesel cars are, forget it. It seems they command a premium price, are expensive when things go wrong, have more to go wrong and IMO whatever you save mpg is not worth it, for mainstream cars anyway.

My neighbours Audi A4 estate rolled into a wall, a small crack in the bumper and a broken rearlight cluster, repair cost? Â£2k! My friends TD Vectra estate has turbo issues, he's spent Â£800 and it's still not right. It all seems a scam to me, the work petrol Mondeos go forever and cost peanuts to maintain and my fun car, the Jeep 4.0L cost way less *to buy* than Gary's pending repair bill and wil probably outlive me, it's madness, I am sticking retro from now on.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks Des and Serinfo I'll give them a try.

The trouble is a lot of the tools required to do the job are unique to Honda, especially with regards to the DMF. That's partly why I went to Honda for a quote. Tbh they've always been very good and the servicing costs are pretty reasonable. I know I can probably half their hourly rates elsewhere but AFAIK there isn't an independent Honda specialist around the Bristol area.

Thanks for the shoulder to cry on DB, you're a good pal (in a mercenary kinda way  :grin: )

Sparky funny enough I was toying with the idea of a 156 or 159 estate (if I can stretch that far) as my next car. Some how I think the culture shock of going from a 100% reliable car to an Alfa might be too much for me. Always liked the notion of one though and as I've had BMW's, VW's and Audi's in the past I reckon it might be time to throw caution to the wind.

As an aside, any recommendations for a cheap to buy, run and maintain car - preferably an estate? I do a lot of miles (roughly 135 a day), so petrol is out of equation and reliability is paramount. Not too bothered about it being the latest model etc, etc but a degree of comfort would be nice.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Agent orange said:


> As an aside, any recommendations for a cheap to buy, run and maintain car - preferably an estate? I do a lot of miles (roughly 135 a day), so petrol is out of equation and reliability is paramount. Not too bothered about it being the latest model etc, etc but a degree of comfort would be nice.


Why is petrol out of the equation? We run 2 Mondeos that deliver all over the UK, they have 1.8 petrol engines. If I thought that the diesels would be cheaper to run then I wouldn't keep buying the petrol versions. They are rock solid, after umpteen cars, they have never broken down or needed anything other than consumables. Of course, they are totally dreary cars.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

I hear what you're saying Mark but my Accord estate averages nearly 50mpg. I don't really want to slip down to the mid 30's if I can help it.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Agent orange said:


> I hear what you're saying Mark but my Accord estate averages nearly 50mpg. I don't really want to slip down to the mid 30's if I can help it.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gary


But the Mondeo will run for 6k+ miles for the costs of your DMF alone. Anyway, suit yourself, I've seen your work shirt and I think you need an Alfa.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

MarkF said:


> But the Mondeo will run for 6k+ miles for the costs of your DMF alone. Anyway, suit yourself, I've seen your work shirt and I think you need an Alfa.


Busted or should that be outed


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I actually don't think it sounds unreasonable for a main dealer. I used to see all the invoices for our company cars, some of the bills were horrendous and they never got clutches either.

I paid the thick end of a grand for this clutch and then there was the flexplate conversion, a set of ARP bolts at nearly a hundred quid plus some other bits and bobs plus the dreaded VAT and I did the job myself


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

I bet you wore one of your Rolexs whilst fitting it too eh Mr Bond, probably with a Smirnoff and red bull in the other hand if I know you :wink2:

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Agent orange said:


> Thanks Des and Serinfo I'll give them a try.
> 
> The trouble is a lot of the tools required to do the job are unique to Honda, especially with regards to the DMF. That's partly why I went to Honda for a quote. Tbh they've always been very good and the servicing costs are pretty reasonable. I know I can probably half their hourly rates elsewhere but AFAIK there isn't an independent Honda specialist around the Bristol area.
> 
> ...


the 159 estate is the :furious: 'king the mutts doo dahs - but then i only do 16 miles a day now unless its a run to ireland or scotland.

used to to do about 20'odd thou business and another 10'ish personal miles in the old days.

shame i couldn't keep it. me current madza is sooooooo dull in comparison (but its nice to have a worry free clean zero points for a change).

i would normally say that bwm are chav mobiles but the 530 touring can be a good used purchase if you are in this market.

for the record i have had electrical trouble with all the WV's i have driven (bar one golf) which include a few golfs a passat and a saet :bull*******:-on -wheels ibifa. and uadi is a poor mans merc.

try a garage for a labour only quote thought and source the parts yerself, might work?

i did a bit of work for honad in swindon and for bwm (ok only at bracknel) and the they build well but cost a fortune to maintain.

personally i buy good used and rotate our two cars every few years, if a big bill comes along its lose it at the auction time!!!

80K is a bit low though unless you drive it like a maniac but then some motors are just friday afternoon jobs...


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Agent orange said:


> I bet you wore one of your Rolexs whilst fitting it too eh Mr Bond, probably with a Smirnoff and red bull in the other hand if I know you :wink2:
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gary


I sold a Rolex to buy it and some other bits :lol: :lol:

Like this










You'll never bust another cam chain with this convesion


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> Agent orange said:
> 
> 
> > I bet you wore one of your Rolexs whilst fitting it too eh Mr Bond, probably with a Smirnoff and red bull in the other hand if I know you :wink2:
> ...


Nothin' like a gear drive. :wink2:

Later,

William


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Agent orange said:


> Sparky funny enough I was toying with the idea of a 156 or 159 estate (if I can stretch that far) as my next car. Some how I think the culture shock of going from a 100% reliable car to an Alfa might be too much for me. Always liked the notion of one though and as I've had BMW's, VW's and Audi's in the past I reckon it might be time to throw caution to the wind.


Gary - throwing caution to the wind is one thing, but buying an Alfa is like taking caution out on a dark night, beating it to death with a hammer and then burying it in a shallow unmarked grave

Think I need to put my striaght jacket back on and pop a couple of valium


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

sparky the cat said:


> Agent orange said:
> 
> 
> > Sparky funny enough I was toying with the idea of a 156 or 159 estate (if I can stretch that far) as my next car. Some how I think the culture shock of going from a 100% reliable car to an Alfa might be too much for me. Always liked the notion of one though and as I've had BMW's, VW's and Audi's in the past I reckon it might be time to throw caution to the wind.
> ...


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

dont know where i got 80 thou miles from - prolly the second very large gin i was drinking while waffling away last night.

anyhoo, buy the alfa, go on listen to the voices ....

listen to the voices

buy the alfa


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

desmondus rotundus said:


> dont know where i got 80 thou miles from - prolly the second very large gin i was drinking while waffling away last night.
> 
> anyhoo, buy the alfa, go on listen to the voices ....
> 
> ...


There was a list of banned company cars at work that we weren't allowed to lease or buy, Alfa's were No1 :lol: :lol:

You could have a bonfire with fifty quid notes and you wouldn't lose as much money, nice cars all the same though.................. if you have money to burn


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Somebody told me that there is a BMW diesel (1.6 I think) that does 60mpg! :jawdrop: Anyone got one that can verify that?

mike

edit.

Yup. Just looked it up. It's the 1 series! 62 mpg!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Beware of any main dealer doing you a clutch without the flywheel... I had a juddery clutch in my personally imported Scooby back in 2001 and the dealer refused to honour the international warranty as it was imported from Europe... B'stards... So I had them open the car up and fit a few pressure plate in the UK as the dealer agreed that if it happened again then i would be covered under a UK warranty on the repair etc. When doing it I asked to see the old parts and talk to the mechanic. We looked at the flywheel and he said 'you look after your car, there is no blueing from heat on the flywheel and its within tollerance so we can leave it, thats very rare, the pressure plate was faulty.' Cost was round 600quid. 8 months later I had the same fault, dropped into the dealer, a call was made to Subaru and lo n behold they wont honour the claim as I didnt have a new flywheel with the clutch! B'STARDS! I left the main dealer network at that point and let them know what I thought... I still saved a packet over buying an overpriced UK imported car all up, but Im sure dishonouring a claim like they did was illegal, but who on earth can you argue with when you have to get to work the next day, sigh. 

I had a big 3.0 litre BMW diesel last year (Thanks Mark!) and it did huge Mpg, you could easily get 600miles from the tank and often more, sometimes big isnt always thirsty...


----------

